# New Outdoorsman Added to the Family!



## AWMiller (Jul 22, 2010)

Got us a new outdoorsman added to the family! So now being a grandfather (a.k.a. "Pop's") is a new role for me to start enjoying!! Now it's time to start getting him some camo hunting clothes and some fishing outfits!!










Brody Jacob Baldwin
Born: 03/23/2011 @ 9:06pm
Weight: 9 lbs. 0 oz.
Length: 20 3/4 inches

-----------------------------------------------------

Here are a few snapshots from his first day!!


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Congratulations POPS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You look very proud...


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

+1 on that Pops. A big congrats to you and Grandma. Best wishes to Mom and Dad!!


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

Best wishes and Congrats on the new addition!!!!!!!!


----------



## KaBloomr (Mar 18, 2010)

Congratulations! Beautiful baby boy! Lots of hair and nice and healthy @ 9 pounds!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats on the new addition, some Camo diapers should look good on him!! HA!!


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Big time congrats, AW (Pops). He'll change your life... AGAIN.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Conratulations !!!!


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)




----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Congrats man! I remember those first diaper changes like they happened yesterday. That black tar has to be scrubbed off with a brush! haha


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

LOL yeah that brings back memories. The greenish yellow will be along soon.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Congratulations to you and your family.

Don not nice!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

AW...perhaps you can send some greenish yellow stuff to Don snail mail style







.

Hey enjoy that boy and remember...you can always send him home...or have him visit. You look proud ! good going ! A pint of IPA lifted to you all.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

BTW...you are too young to be a POPS


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Hey I served my time, three times over.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Experience is a good teacher... !


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Trust me I am well versed in baby diaper changing.


----------

